# Foods without Corn and Potato



## sjpfrimodig

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and would love any info you guys could give. I've got a 3 year old Pit mix who is my only child and therefore my world  I got him as a rescue when he was just a pup and have been trying different foods ever since. I think I've isolated corn and potato (white, but I've steered clear from sweet now as well) as the main culprits of his issues (diarrhea, severe itchyness, redness, hives, flakey skin) I had him on Solid Gold Hundnflocken for about a year with no issues and then all of a sudden he just started having explosive diarrhea. I'd put him on a rice and chicken diet for a few days and it would clear up. I would then start him back on his hundnflocken and a couple days later it would come back. So I don't know if he's got issues with Lamb now or what...I've switched him to Solid Gold Millenia and his digestive issues have cleared but now he's got mild itchy flakey skin. When he was on hundnflocken he looked like a movie star - shiny, bright, clear skin and coat. I'm so frustrated...I really can't feed a raw diet right now - I know that would probably be best for him...can I get some suggestions on dry food? Thanks!!


----------



## malluver1005

Hello, I suggest you look at California Natural. It's a kibble with minimal ingredients and great for finding the cause of many problems...


----------



## spookychick13

I know we probably sound like crazy fanatics, but have you thought about going raw?


----------



## malluver1005

spookychick13 said:


> I know we probably sound like crazy fanatics, but have you thought about going raw?


Re-read his post... :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws

As far as kibble goes, I also recommend looking into California Natural. It's great for allergies and figuring out what exactly the problem ingredient is. I don't, however, feel that one formuls of one dog food is a suitable forever diet for a dog, and that's where you'd be left even afer figuring out which formula "works" so if you are set on sticking with kibble, please consider supplementing with a variety of fresh meats, either raw or cooked, whichever you are more comfortable with. (raw holds more nutrients, but some people are more comfortable cooking it)


Home prepared diets (be it raw or cooked) are the ONLY way to know EXACTLY what your dog is eating.


----------



## spookychick13

malluver1005 said:


> Re-read his post... :wink:



Oops!

Clearly I haven't had enough coffee yet.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

I have to agree with California Natural. My dog liked the lamb more than the chicken, but to each his own. Good stuff and his coat well do great on this food and if it doen't then I suggest that thier is more to his story than food.


----------



## Unosmom

the 2 that I can think of would be Horizon legacy (they use pea starch) and Natures Variety Instinct (use tapioca)

But it sounds like raw may be a good option for you since there are no grains/straches involved.


----------



## ILoveDogs

they sell pre-packaged raw diets as well as freeze dried raw kibble.

california natural is worth a shot.


----------



## Jordan S.

sjpfrimodig said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and would love any info you guys could give. I've got a 3 year old Pit mix who is my only child and therefore my world  I got him as a rescue when he was just a pup and have been trying different foods ever since. I think I've isolated corn and potato (white, but I've steered clear from sweet now as well) as the main culprits of his issues (diarrhea, severe itchyness, redness, hives, flakey skin) I had him on Solid Gold Hundnflocken for about a year with no issues and then all of a sudden he just started having explosive diarrhea. I'd put him on a rice and chicken diet for a few days and it would clear up. I would then start him back on his hundnflocken and a couple days later it would come back. So I don't know if he's got issues with Lamb now or what...I've switched him to Solid Gold Millenia and his digestive issues have cleared but now he's got mild itchy flakey skin. When he was on hundnflocken he looked like a movie star - shiny, bright, clear skin and coat. I'm so frustrated...I really can't feed a raw diet right now - I know that would probably be best for him...can I get some suggestions on dry food? Thanks!!



Natures Variety Instinct. They use tapioca as the starch.


----------



## Waggers

I am biased but we have a Chicken & Yellow Pea available in high protein or moderate protein. This would be a gluten and grain free diet. Just visit the RedMoon Custom Pet Food site. I would also suggest adding in an immune booster. 
Disclaimer: I work for RedMoon


----------



## 1605

Waggers said:


> I am biased but we have a Chicken & Yellow Pea available in high protein or moderate protein. This would be a gluten and grain free diet. Just visit the RedMoon Custom Pet Food site. I would also suggest adding in an immune booster.
> Disclaimer: I work for RedMoon


I've looked on your website but am unable to find an area where it shows the nutritional break down of your products; all that is there is a list of ingredients. 

Can you provide a link to this information?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

Waggers said:


> I am biased but we have a Chicken & Yellow Pea available in high protein or moderate protein. This would be a gluten and grain free diet. Just visit the RedMoon Custom Pet Food site. I would also suggest adding in an immune booster.
> Disclaimer: I work for RedMoon


I have nothing against this food but to be CHARGING this much you will need to convince me with a lot more information. Orijen Red is alot better price and you are gonna have to do alot more to convince me it is even in that league. I think Red has changed dog food and other manufactures better follow suit or thay are gonna be left in the dust.

Here is your basic

Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Sardine Meal ,Yellow Peas, Pea Starch, Chicken Liver, Chicken Fat (Naturally Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols, A Source of Vitamin E), Salmon Oil (Naturally Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols, A Source of Vitamin E), Psyllium Husk, Blueberries, Cranberries, Papaya, Carrots, Broccoli, Tomato. Tomato Pomace, Sea Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Beta-carotene, Niacin Supplement, Inosital, Thiamin Mononitrate, D-calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Selenium Methionine, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate

Here is RED

Fresh deboned wild boar, fresh deboned lamb, lamb meal, russet potato, fresh deboned pork, peas, salmon meal, whitefish meal*, herring meal, fresh deboned bison, fresh whole eggs, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon (a natural source of DHA and EPA), alfalfa, sweet potato, fresh deboned walleye, salmon oil (naturally preserved with vitamin E), pea fiber, psyllium, pumpkin, tomatoes, carrots, apples, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, organic kelp, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, zinc proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, vitamin B5, iron proteinate, vitamin B6, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, selenium, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

Red really does blow your product away. PLUS I could not find anything about the use of Ethoxyquinin your Sardine Meal....Plus on your website it states

•Regional meats and produce
•Raw fruits and vegetables
•Real meat and lots of it

Where is the produce and fruits and vegetables ? So this tells me I really can't be sure whats really in it. I feel potato or something else could end up being number 1 on the ingredient list.


----------



## KateDesiraeReid

I should say California Natural is the best option...Go for it


----------



## melros

I also have a very sensitive pit bull. We have tried lots of different foods. We're doing raw now, but the kibbble he did best on was Evo herring. If for some reason I had to go back to kibble I would go back to Evo.


----------



## sal101011

Regarding the comparison with Regional Red, i agree the Orijen is a better product, but i would compare the food against the Orijen Adult since the Red is not chicken based and the Adult is. To me Orijen is one of the best food out there, if not The best dry food


----------



## sal101011

Have you tried the Acana Pacifica? I know you are saying that you are staying away from Potato, but the variety of potato the pacifica contains is russet potato, russet potato is different from other potatos because it contains less carbs and has a high antioxidant activity


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

innova evos new herring has no corn and no potatoes, its expensive really.


----------



## kevin bradley

Agree w/ most of the others....

If you have a Dog with Allergies and real intestinal issues...and you don't believe there are any significant health issues....the first move should NOT be in my opinion, any ingredient rich foods with tons of "stuff" in them....

first move should be to Cal Natural....let your boys stomach settle down for awhile....

then slowly start trying some more zestful foods like Orijen, Acana, Evo...

Cal Natural was a godsend for me when my boys were having issues. Tried Canidae for a short while and it sent one to the emergency and the others had explosive diahrea cow patties. Cal Natural had them fixed in a matter of a day or two. It's an amazing, simple food.


----------



## Foodie

Before you limit your dog's choices to foods without corn or potatoes you should do an elimination diet first. It could be one or more ingredients in the food that's causing problems for your dog and it could be something as simple as flaxseed. If a simple diet consisting of one protein source and one carb solve the issues then you can challenge this diet to determine the toublemaker(s). Search for _elimination diets for dogs_ to learn more. California Natural Lamb & Rice is a very good food for an elimination diet.


----------



## CorgiPaws

kevin bradley said:


> If you have a Dog with Allergies and real intestinal issues...and you don't believe there are any significant health issues....the first move should NOT be in my opinion, any ingredient rich foods with tons of "stuff" in them....
> 
> first move should be to Cal Natural....let your boys stomach settle down for awhile....
> 
> then slowly start trying some more zestful foods like Orijen, Acana, Evo...


Could not agree with this more.


----------



## Aready

Another issue you are going to run into with a dog that has food allergies is that if you feed them one food and only one food then they eventually will begin to develop allergies to the food you are feeding. That is why you "all of the sudden" had issues with your old food. In order to prevent your dog from developing more food allergies you have to feed them a variety of foods. Since you can't feed raw then a rotation diet would work or adding different meats to their kibble. I agree with foodie though. You really should do an elimination diet to target what your dog is actually allergic to so that you can do a rotation diet well


----------



## Foodie

Most dogs don't develop allergies to a food just because they have been eating it their entire life.


----------



## dobesgalore

spookychick13 said:


> Oops!
> 
> Clearly I haven't had enough coffee yet.


LOL!!!!!!! I know the feeling!!!:biggrin:


----------



## magicre

sjpfrimodig said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and would love any info you guys could give. I've got a 3 year old Pit mix who is my only child and therefore my world  I got him as a rescue when he was just a pup and have been trying different foods ever since. I think I've isolated corn and potato (white, but I've steered clear from sweet now as well) as the main culprits of his issues (diarrhea, severe itchyness, redness, hives, flakey skin) I had him on Solid Gold Hundnflocken for about a year with no issues and then all of a sudden he just started having explosive diarrhea. I'd put him on a rice and chicken diet for a few days and it would clear up. I would then start him back on his hundnflocken and a couple days later it would come back. So I don't know if he's got issues with Lamb now or what...I've switched him to Solid Gold Millenia and his digestive issues have cleared but now he's got mild itchy flakey skin. When he was on hundnflocken he looked like a movie star - shiny, bright, clear skin and coat. I'm so frustrated...I really can't feed a raw diet right now - I know that would probably be best for him...can I get some suggestions on dry food? Thanks!!


you can't feed a raw diet right now, though you know it's probably the best for him?

if you think this is true, then how can you not do the best for your dog?

i could understand it if you didn't know....but you are saying you know it's probably best....so why not?


----------

